
Yale's 'happiness' course is available free online - ozres1
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/03/23/health/yale-happiness-course-wellness/index.html
======
tareqak
The link to the course is in the article, but I will post it here too:
[https://www.coursera.org/learn/the-science-of-well-
being](https://www.coursera.org/learn/the-science-of-well-being) .

~~~
greenyoda
It looks like it's also available on YouTube (if you don't want to register on
Coursera):

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLVext98k2eviHGwrB6tNN...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLVext98k2eviHGwrB6tNNbvoGB3dUWk0F)

~~~
greenyoda
Correction: This YouTube link is just the first lecture of the course.

------
cultofmetatron
The world is a vast meaningless cruel existence that cares nothing about your
accomplishments, trials, laments and accomplishments. The important thing is
to set an endless string of arbitrary goals to distract yourself until you
die.

~~~
schaefer
I care about you and your delightful sense of sarcasm, friend.

------
Gollapalli
Lol, as if the unhappy bastards at Yale have any business teaching happiness.

Look up how many of their students are on SSRI’s

~~~
TheCoelacanth
As they say, "Those who can't do, teach".

